# the super yacht



## jet (Oct 15, 2022)

pic taken in Sicily,looking down from a village


----------



## jujube (Oct 15, 2022)

Darn that Jeeves! He was supposed to be taking the yacht for detailing and a wax!  Now how am I supposed to get to Ibiza? 

Sigh.....you just can't get good help these days since they outlawed flogging.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 15, 2022)

Here is a shot of another one in Monte Carlo. Look at the relative size of the person on the fantail.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 16, 2022)




----------

